# Postmates sucks



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I had not done a PM job in almost 2 years. Last night I decided to try again. It made me remember exactly why I stopped. Everything about it was a disaster. There is just something really weird about it. Like they want more than just a delivery, they want something else, like some magical experience. People are really weird. I did everything right and got a low rating. In my head I'm making deliveries and making money. In practice, it's quite different. I feel this weird energy from postmates and their customers. I hate the app. After completing the delivery, I drove out of the awkward position my car was forced to be in, and the stupid app wouldn't let me complete the damn job. Everything about it was stupid. I'm never doing it again.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jerkmates


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its easily the most annoying of the delivery gigs but its still a nice option to have. They pay $1.37/mile here plus most customers tip (@60%). Its also the only gig other than UE that doesnt require scheduling and you can turn the app on and deliver anywhere in the country. I def cant do PM full time without going crazy but like I said its nice to have options


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> After completing the delivery, I drove out of the awkward position my car was forced to be in, and the stupid app wouldn't let me complete the damn job.


This is definitely a bizarre and aggravating little thing when it happens. I have had a couple of situations where I have had to circle back to drop off location after driving away a bit and finding no success with closing/reopening App or clicking through the Support option for this.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Its easily the most annoying of the delivery gigs but its still a nice option to have. They pay $1.37/mile here plus most customers tip (@60%). Its also the only gig other than UE that doesnt require scheduling and you can turn the app on and deliver anywhere in the country. I def cant do PM full time without going crazy but like I said its nice to have options


That was my logic at first, but I can't tolerate it at all.


----------

